# Pot Can Make You Crazy



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Interesting
http://news.yahoo.com/s/hsn/20100228/hl_hsn/marijuanausecanuppsychosisrisk


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

wouldn't doubt it. I had a pot overdose that made this very reasonable. And I've only done it a very few amount of times heh - silly me. My DP has been there way before the pot though


----------

